# registrations



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

quick question for all you smart ppl: 

my brix can't be AKC registered(a long sad story), but is there some way to register him for trialling (sch) with another *agency*? i'm not (nor ever was) planning on breeding him, but don't intend to nueter him til 2 yrs old. 

thanks in advance for the info!


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

You can register him with the USA. There's a special registration that you can get through them. This is their site http://www.germanshepherddog.com/ I forgot what they call it. Maybe someone here knows what it's called. If nobody here knows then let me find it for you.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

the problem i have w/brix is that, though his dam is SV registered, the guy who has possession of her never paid for her, so the breeder (in Germany) still has her papers.

the next problem is, that even though his sire is AKC registered, the breeder never registered the dam (of course), therefore the litter wasn't registered.

how do i get around THAT??? :twisted: 

HELP!!!!!!!!

BTW--if anyone wants to know the kennel/breeder name, go to ripoffreport.com, look at "vom Haelden", or go to the BBB in Maine for a complaint filed under the same kennel name. or just pm me--i'm glad to moan about my stupidity (to a point :roll: ).


----------



## Molly Graf (Jul 20, 2006)

your dog doesn't need any breed registration to be registered with and compete in Schutzhund USA. If you don't have a pedigree he would be listed as "mix". Doesn't matter - if you are interested in competing him in Schh, get him registered with USA. he needs a permanent tattoo and/or microchip. No akc registration required. Go to the USA site or call them for an application and more information.

molly


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2006)

Ann-You weren't stupid! Actually, you got a GREAT dog for a GREAT price!!! While you absolutely should've been able to register him because that's the way it was represented to you...I think I would've bought that dog knowing full well that he couldn't be registered. You know where he came from, and you know what he is. Only he knows what he's capable of, registered or not. Ok, no more pep talk...I may just be a little biased when it comes to Brix  !

Molly's info is good; I never knew what the rules actually were.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

thanks jerry, molly and jenni  

i went to the website, but probably didn't read carefully enough--i'll go back. he's micro-chipped, but not tattoed. i was going to have him tattoed when i got his hips xrayed, but now i don't think there's any point to doing THAT, ssoooo...

thanks for the words of encouragement, jenni--he'll be the best-looking "mix" USA ever registers :lol:


----------



## Molly Graf (Jul 20, 2006)

don't worry about the "mix" part - you know he's not a mix, and so will everyone else who sees him and knows that most "mixes" in Schh are simply dogs that are not registered or papers lost. Many Malinois are listed as "mix" in Schutzhund trials.

molly


----------



## Sarah Hall (Apr 12, 2006)

I think it's also important to point out the many dogs that ARE mixes that are now being established as separate breeds. These are wonderful dogs, and just because AKC doesn't recognize them doesn't mean Sh*t
Think: DUTCHIES!!!


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Amen..........


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

UKC is working on recognition of the Labradoodle!  
My Mal is UKC registered because only one of her parents were AKC. Darn! :roll: :lol:


----------



## Liz Monty (Oct 22, 2006)

Does Canada have the same type of registration for non CKC registered dogs, because my pup is from a Sire who is FCI registered and Dam who is not yet FCI registered and her Dam is also not yet FCI registered. So I am automatically anticipating that the Dam may not be registered for a long, long time. But both Sire and Dam come from great lines. Natz van de Herdersfarm, Yasmin van Contra, Larus von Batu, Betty vom Huhnegrab.

Who would I contact in Canada to do the same thing as the States is doing?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Liz Monty said:


> Does Canada have the same type of registration for non CKC registered dogs, because my pup is from a Sire who is FCI registered and Dam who is not yet FCI registered and her Dam is also not yet FCI registered. So I am automatically anticipating that the Dam may not be registered for a long, long time. But both Sire and Dam come from great lines. Natz van de Herdersfarm, Yasmin van Contra, Larus von Batu, Betty vom Huhnegrab.
> 
> Who would I contact in Canada to do the same thing as the States is doing?


Maybe start here?
http://www.canadasguidetodogs.com/index.htm


----------

